# Great dogs have been at shelter for 2 years!



## Blueribbonstraining (Jan 14, 2010)

Breed:Terrier, American Staffordshire/Mix 

Age: 4 years old

Sex/neuter/spay: male/neutered

Comments: Boomer came in nearly TWO years ago after being found wandering the roads. Hes a great dog that needs a loving family to call his own. Ive worked with boomer on walking and socialization at the shelter since september of '09, hes coming a long quite well and will now start basics training today. Boomer gets along well with most dogs, may have some issues with cats, I'm not sure. Its hard to meet every training need in a shelter environment but we try the best we can. I will work with anyone to get this boy a great home! 

Location: Huron Humane Society
http://www.huronhumanesociety.org/
Alpena, MI

(530)615-9377(direct to me) or the shelter (989) 356-4794

Contact: Julia Fish or the shelter director Natalie Francis











Age: 4 Years 

Sex/neuter/spay: Female/Spayed

Comments: Baby came in back in january of '09 as a stray. She had puppies that were quickly found homes but poor miss Baby never did find one! Shes a great dog, very active and young, needs a dedicated home that will love her. According to the shelter she does not get along well with cats. She has been worked on with leash training and will start her basics today. She loves to be loved on and would love a home that had another dog for her to play with! She has been at the shelter for WAY to long. I will work with anyone to get this girl the home she deserves. 

Location: Huron Humane Society
http://www.huronhumanesociety.org/
Alpena, MI

(530)615-9377(direct to me) or the shelter (989) 356-4794 

Contact: Julia Fish or the shelter director Natalie Francis


----------



## Blueribbonstraining (Jan 14, 2010)

I will get photos of them up tonight after my visit to the shelter!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Your links to the shelter aren't working.


----------



## Blueribbonstraining (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, I fixed them they should work now, I will have photos with in the next couple of minutes. If anyone wants to cross post this they are more than welcome, we would really like to see these wonderful dogs placed!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep links work now. What cuties... I hope they get placed soon. Maybe they should offer an incentive like reduced adoption fees for dogs that have been there more than 8 weeks. I know another shelter that does this and have placed a TON of dogs thru that program. They also do it with dogs and cats over 8 years old.


----------



## Blueribbonstraining (Jan 14, 2010)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Yep links work now. What cuties... I hope they get placed soon. Maybe they should offer an incentive like reduced adoption fees for dogs that have been there more than 8 weeks. I know another shelter that does this and have placed a TON of dogs thru that program. They also do it with dogs and cats over 8 years old.


Thats a great Idea. I will talk to Nat about it. I know in October they give a discount on animals older than 5.


----------



## Blueribbonstraining (Jan 14, 2010)

BUMP, anyone know anyone? These guys did great with their basics training today! Boomer is a real quick learner, picked up on sit right away, they already know "wait at the gate" and for food. Baby a little slower to learn, she has picked up some pretty bad habits from being at the shelter so long. They both jump but are quickly learning not too. 

Who ever adopts these dogs, or any other dog from the shelter, is able to recive 3 free training classes for you and the dog you have adopted through Blue Ribbons Training!


----------



## Blueribbonstraining (Jan 14, 2010)

You can also check their training progress here! http://northernmichigandogtrainers.blogspot.com


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

They're not too far from me, but shame we're not looking at this time. I hope they find homes soon.


----------



## Blueribbonstraining (Jan 14, 2010)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> They're not too far from me, but shame we're not looking at this time. I hope they find homes soon.


Well if you could just spread the word, I would really like to see these guys in a good home. I am offering three free training sessions of one on one with their new owners to help them out.  They just need a good home. 

Videos are up on Blue Ribbons Training website.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll try to pass them through my other communities. They look like great boys.


----------

